# Meyer 4x4 method tutorial



## abunickabhi (Jun 2, 2019)

Meyer method is the 4x4 equivalent of the Roux method. There are also some Roux-derived methods like Stadler method which are distinct from normal speed solving methods like Redux or Yau. I use the Hoya method as my main 4x4 speedsolving method. Do your Meyer method average of 5 at the weekly competition at Roux Method Speedsolvers Facebook group.


----------

